# Difference between Liquid Nails for Projects?



## Bone1977 (Jan 17, 2014)

I wasn't paying attention when I bought two more tubes of the stuff and did not know there is an LN-701 and LN-704. I bought the LN-704 for the first batch as that is the foam safe one and what everyone recommends. I did not realize this until I applied it to my last section of extruded foam board. The color difference did not strike me, but I noticed the smell and gave it a closer look.

So am I screwed? The LN site doesn't really indicate one way or the other and the regulations listed for each seem similar. This was the last major LN application I have for a while so I am hoping I did not screw myself over as this covered a large area, namely gluing my 3' by 3' panel to the bench work.


----------



## nvrr49 (Feb 11, 2014)

Just go to liquidnails.com. Search for 701 & 704. You want to look at the Technical Data Sheet for each product. As I recall from my days working for them, both are Low VOC, and as such, should not be an issue with foam, and one is interior, the other exterior, BUT check the Technical Data Sheets.


Kent in KC
[email protected]
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

If it doesn't set up in a day, pull it up a bit and look at the foam. It it looks eaten away, it's the wrong stuff. Scrape off as much as possible and re glue, I used I lot of ellmers white glue. Don't ask how I know this!


----------



## Bone1977 (Jan 17, 2014)

I compared the two in the LN site and both are low VOC and meet the same standards. The 704 is low odor/now odor and considered safe for kids and all. We shall see.


----------



## Rusty (Jun 23, 2011)

The Loctite PL300 10 fl. oz. Foamboard Adhesive is specially formulated with low VOC emissions. It provides dependable adhesion of foam to practically all types of surfaces. It is compatible with foam-board insulation and permanently joins the foam to the substrate without compromising the insulation value of the foam.
Use for bonding insulation to practically any substrate
Latex based formula cleans up with just soap and water
Low VOC formulation meets strict federal and state guidelines
Sets in just 20 minutes, cures fully in 7 days
Note: Product may vary by store.


----------

